# PDX4.100 vs Kenwood X4R vs Clarion 5410...



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

These three each have the crossovers that I need and spec-wise are about the same power at 4ohm (which is where I need it). So keeping the extra processing of the X4R out of this which would you suggest for an active 2-way running 8's on one side and 3's on the other?

Of course I'm always open to hear other products but it's gotta be in the $200 range (new or used) and have a crossover that can HP and LP ~350Hz.


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

Nevermind. I ended up with a RF T600-4.


----------



## si in oc (Jun 19, 2008)

Loved my pdx's


----------

